# Woman with a death wish?



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 23, 2014)

She may be right 49 times out of 50, but some day she is going to come up against an old boar who's tired of being pushed around by younger, stronger studs, and she'll find out about those "bluff" charges.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2014)

GaHunter60,

I agree with you.  This lady is absolutely wacko.  The only reason that I might think that this bear doesn't kill and eat this lady is that this bear knows that STUPID people taste very awful and bitter.  

Apparently, she probably doesn't believe the story that I just read a few minutes ago on HERE that stated a hiker (total of 4 hikers) was stalked, then attacked and killed and partially eaten by a black bear.

Hopefully, we may soon read about this crazy lady being attacked by this so very timid and tame bear that was eating acorns in her yard.  Maybe after her demise, the gene pool will be cleansed of one more stupid idget!!!


----------



## donald-f (Sep 23, 2014)

That woman is nutty as a fruit cake and 3 bricks short of a load.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 23, 2014)

My lord she is bat crap crazy. That woman is destined to see what bear poop looks like from the inside out.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 23, 2014)

That's that can not be a wild bear.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 23, 2014)

Northerner, nough said.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 23, 2014)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> She may be right 49 times out of 50, but some day she is going to come up against an old boar who's tired of being pushed around by younger, stronger studs, and she'll find out about those "bluff" charge.
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 23, 2014)

Ask the dead fellar in NJ about bluff charges............


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't doubt that it's a "wild" bear, however, one has to take into account that New Jersey did not have a bear season when this nut case made this video.  Therefore, the entire bruin population enjoyed the same status as Smokey Mountain National Park bears in that they had no reason to fear humans.   At that time, the state was suffering through an explosion of human/black bear problems.  In fact, this video was shot to oppose the placing of black bear on the list of huntible game in the state.  Fortunately, the antis failed and New Jersey now has an annual black bear season.

Notice that the bear that killed the Rutgers student was one of these park bears that have no fear of humans.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Sep 24, 2014)

The four students went running away from the bear and split up too. Worst thing you could do. If they wouldve made direct eye contact and walked towards the bear, I can guarantee that would have ended differently. Some people just dont belong in the bear woods.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2014)

Nature will deal with her, as she does everything.


----------



## Shug (Sep 26, 2014)

She has the same frame of mind that Timothy Treadwell had.  
He lived with the grizzly bears in Katmai National Park in Alaska for 13 summers, till one ate him and his girlfriend.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah she is a bit crazy.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 26, 2014)

Yankees. how in the world did we lose the war?


----------



## Resica (Sep 26, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> Yankees. how in the world did we lose the war?


You ran out of people!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shug said:


> She has the same frame of mind that Timothy Treadwell had.
> He lived with the grizzly bears in Katmai National Park in Alaska for 13 summers, till one ate him and his girlfriend.



Also known as "Grizzly Man."  He believed that he had absolutely nothing to fear from the bears, and that anybody who was afraid of them was an absolute fool.  He actually recorded his own death on a video soundtrack (didn't take the lens cover off).  The bear that killed them stalked their tent for quite some time.  Had he had any kind of firearm, he might be among the living today.

As it is, Darwin gets another one!


----------



## ppdaazn (Sep 26, 2014)

guess she didnt read about a bear in NJ that followed and kill a student hiking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Sep 26, 2014)

Shug said:


> She has the same frame of mind that Timothy Treadwell had.
> He lived with the grizzly bears in Katmai National Park in Alaska for 13 summers, till one ate him and his girlfriend.



I saw the documentary, and I think about that guy from time to time.  I just try to figure out why he would have done such things.

I don't want to spread rumors, but there was talk he had drug issues in CA.   That's about the only way I can figure it out - he had to be doped up.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Idiot


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 26, 2014)

What really irks me about this woman is she talks down to us in absolutes, using words like "always," and "never."  That's how you know she does not have a freakin' clue what she's talking about.  When lecturing about wild animal behavior, there are no absolutes, only words like "usually," or "generally" or "most of the time," are true.

"Usually, all the bear wants to do is to feed in peace, and aggressive displays are generally attempts to bluff people into not invading his comfort zone."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, unfortunately some day this crazy lady will mess with the wrong wild aggressive bear that will not be willing to tolerate her foolishness.


----------

